# Poop question (sorry!)



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I'll be reading the posts in this thread with interest, but just one question; have you been feeding him beef tendons? I wondered if the same thing happens to my dogs after they eat one of those or if it's just coincidence. I was going to test my theory today; however my results could be skewed this week because this morning as I was making lunches, in the blink of an eye my two got into a Costco tray of dessert squares and gobble, gobble, gobbled down probably 3 or 4 each before I could get the tray away from them. English toffee was their favorite, in case you were wondering


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh Indiana, so funny. Your rascals are always keeping you on your toes! But funny you should mention, Ralph does eat beef tendons (bully sticks and similar). I wonder if that is the cause... I will have to see if the smell coincides with those days or not. I wasn't sure if it was because of having his shots recently or what. I'm always so paranoid that Ralph is going to get sick again!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Hmmm, I will pay attention from now on and see if there are any after-effects, after the stinky poop episodes. It would be interesting to know if that was a warning sign! Maddy does get diarreah and vomit sometimes and I always blame it on stuff she ate because she's so naughty that way. But Indy is a tank, she never gets sick. So far!


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh, that is another good point. I will monitor to see if the stink of death poop is the first sign of something worse. Ralph sounds so much like your Maddy. He hoovers anything and everything that's outside and often gets the runs or throws up from it :afraid: He's such a sensitve little beast.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Yeah, I do think they're alike! Seems like poodles come in two types, the Maddy/Ralphs and the Indys. If you ever get an Indy type, you'll think he's a breeze!


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

Indiana said:


> Yeah, I do think they're alike! Seems like poodles come in two types, the Maddy/Ralphs and the Indys. If you ever get an Indy type, you'll think he's a breeze!


How about we trade, Ralph for Indy - straight up! That way you can have the matching set :aetsch: LOL


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I am not sure about the poo thing, but I know when Remington eats beef he can clear a room with his toots.... He seems to enjoy that he causes a stink, as he will toot then roll over and look at me like "can you smell it yet?!".... well I guess I am lucky he doesn't hold my head under the cover HA! Any kind of animal flesh can have the stink effect as it is digested.


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

sweetheartsrodeo said:


> I am not sure about the poo thing, but I know when Remington eats beef he can clear a room with his toots.... He seems to enjoy that he causes a stink, as he will toot then roll over and look at me like "can you smell it yet?!".... well I guess I am lucky he doesn't hold my head under the cover HA! Any kind of animal flesh can have the stink effect as it is digested.


They have the same effect on my guy!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

frankgrimes said:


> How about we trade, Ralph for Indy - straight up! That way you can have the matching set :aetsch: LOL


Ha,ha! I'm not sure but that might be breaking some inviolable law of nature, having two such poodles in the same town  But I WOULD have a lot of room since all my kids would move out and go live with other families, lol!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

My 6 month old Lou HATES her poop, she poops on rhe grass and hops away from it , its hilarious! She one time got a bit if poop stuck to her butt she freakef out and sartatwd salivating and to startef to gag. I had to ta know, take care if it for her... Im glad she hates poop!!! I do too!!! Lol but her poop stinks bad the more expensive the food is the more it stinks LOL i dont know why ... I started with some expensive grain free duck canned food, she loves it but ...... Jeez!!! I gotta hurry up with the bag


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Bunny (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeah, my fancy grain-free Eco beef-and-something food makes for some nasty gas smells.

I don't know how Cookie feels about her poop (she seems pretty matter of fact about it, but really, the whole pooping position of any dog is kind of unfortunate, IMO LOL), but on our morning walks, she's determined to completely evacuate her bowels. We go about 2 miles, and she stops to poop usually 3-4 times. First, it's nice, large firm. It ends up being stuff that's not stayed in long enough to cook to a nice firm texture. I've only had it stick in her fur a couple of times, but that reminds me I need to buy some flushable wipes, I guess.

Sorry, this is yucky, but hey, every dog poops, right?


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh yes... they do, and all dog owners pic up poo...  Most of us even examine it to make sure it is "good poo". Ha!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Well, even the most frou-frou poodle has to poop in public to embarrass their owner at least once...one time Indy pooped out a knitted green glove right downtown and needed me to assist with a bag. That was my most embarrassing experience with her! I looked around and muttered "sorry" and I don't even know why, what was I sorry for? But all the passersby had a mute look of horror on their faces, so that made me giggle.


----------



## Bunny (Jun 14, 2012)

OMG Indiana. A green glove!??!! I have tears of laughter here!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Bunny said:


> OMG Indiana. A green glove!??!! I have tears of laughter here!


Yes and she's never even been a dog who chewed up things, I have no idea when or why she ate a glove


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

bahahah! A green glove??? That's too funny. 

We always joke that Ralph poops like a man, he can't just poop, he has to sniff around find somethign interesting to sniff (his version of a magazine I guess)while he's pooping, and most often he gets distracted and walk/sniffs something good while he's pooping. I have to follow the trail of "breadcrumbs" to make sure I've picked it all up! He also likes his privacy. 

When we are outside with a lot of other dogs around (i.e., dog classes) he will start starring at me with that "look" and if I ignore him he sits down in front of me so I practically trip over him and will give me a single "woof" and then I know he really needs to poop and wants a little privacy! LOL, they're so funny arent they?


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

frankgrimes said:


> bahahah! A green glove??? That's too funny.
> 
> We always joke that Ralph poops like a man, he can't just poop, he has to sniff around find somethign interesting to sniff (his version of a magazine I guess)while he's pooping, and most often he gets distracted and walk/sniffs something good while he's pooping. I have to follow the trail of "breadcrumbs" to make sure I've picked it all up! He also likes his privacy.
> 
> When we are outside with a lot of other dogs around (i.e., dog classes) he will start starring at me with that "look" and if I ignore him he sits down in front of me so I practically trip over him and will give me a single "woof" and then I know he really needs to poop and wants a little privacy! LOL, they're so funny arent they?


Ha,ha! Now THAT's funny!


----------



## Bunny (Jun 14, 2012)

Now, if *I* could get some privacy! I always have "company" in the bathroom, and if I close the door, she bangs on it. Then while the TP is unfurling, she jumps at it and grabs it in her mouth.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

There is no privacy at my house... Like your Cookie, my Remi demands on being in the bathroom with me.... However, he doesn't like me to see him go so he runs to the farthest spot in the yard and hides behind the bush, or flowers to do his business... Ha!

I am still laughing about the green glove! Oh my! I would have been mortified.... Although, I am never really socked at what comes out of Remingto, as he eats so many household no no items!


----------

